# Reminder on the effectiveness of beardmaxxing



## Ocelot (May 8, 2021)

Messi is one of the many examples on how a beard can ascend a trash-tier lower third and mouth area. Sure you could argue bimax is better but one's a surgery and the other is just hair.





downward grown cuck jaw without a beard












If you have a top-tier middle and upper third particularly, like Messi does, you can ascend pretty hard.
Sure you can say it's status but I've heard many girls call Messi handsome. I never hear Angel Di Maria or Lewandowski being called handsome


----------



## Kevin Costner (May 8, 2021)

Facial hair has ascended people like Steve Carell and Rowan Atkinson pretty damn hard









It's definitely helpful even if your upper and middle third may not be as good, a scenario it may not be is when facial hair doesn't properly contour or conceals the angularity of a top tier lower third.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (May 8, 2021)

A lot of normies "softmaxxing" actually work


----------



## Deleted member 5799 (May 8, 2021)

Beardfrauding you mean


----------



## Gonthar (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Essonerian (May 8, 2021)

Beardfrauding is literally lifefuel 

I look tolerable in pictures with a heavy stuble and gain like 1 psl unironically


----------



## Jamesothy (May 8, 2021)

Kevin Costner said:


> Facial hair has ascended people like Steve Carell and Rowan Atkinson pretty damn hard
> 
> View attachment 1126427
> View attachment 1126429
> ...


It's the glasses that ascended the first dude, and the ruff that ascended the second.


----------



## Kevin Costner (May 8, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> It's the glasses that ascended the first dude, and the ruff that ascended the second.


----------



## Preston (May 8, 2021)

Only works on compact faces. On long faces beard it makes you look like a banana









I have a compact midface but can't grow a beard


----------



## Deleted member 13824 (May 8, 2021)

Can't grow a beard for more than 7-8 days. Itch is unbearable


----------



## Deleted member 13824 (May 8, 2021)

Can't grow a beard for more than 7-8 days. Itch is unbearable


----------



## ProAcktiv (May 8, 2021)

Ocelot said:


> Angel Di Maria


why would they ever call this truecel handsome .A beard would make him look better tho


----------



## Ocelot (May 8, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> why would they ever call this truecel handsome .A beard would make him look better tho
> 
> View attachment 1126607
> View attachment 1126608


that was my point against people who'd say Messi is considered GL because of status


----------



## Tobias Fünke (May 8, 2021)

Ocelot said:


> Messi is one of the many examples on how a beard can ascend a trash-tier lower third and mouth area. Sure you could argue bimax is better but one's a surgery and the other is just hair.
> View attachment 1126418
> 
> downward grown cuck jaw without a beard
> ...


Legit (if you have decent beard genetics):


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (May 8, 2021)

three said:


> Can't grow a beard for more than 7-8 days. Itch is unbearable


it goes away but anything other than light stubble is still cope anyway


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (May 8, 2021)

not enough density for anything more than short stubble  but that looks good enough I guess


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 8, 2021)

Gonthar said:


>


----------



## Mouthbreath (May 8, 2021)

still incel sadly

if he wouldnt have status


----------



## ProAcktiv (May 8, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> View attachment 1127512


nvm


----------



## Deleted member 4562 (May 8, 2021)

I'm suprised more people here are minoxxmaxxing tbh, beard frauding is such an easy way to hide a shit lower third.


----------



## TopzCat1 (May 8, 2021)

What about beard transplant are they effective?


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (May 8, 2021)

a beard completely rapes my lower third ngl

i shave it everyday tbh


----------



## Stare (May 8, 2021)

Beards are the male make-up


----------



## Essonerian (May 9, 2021)

three said:


> Can't grow a beard for more than 7-8 days. Itch is unbearable


itch lasts for 10 or so days 2 weeks max.


----------



## CursedOne (May 16, 2021)

I have good beard genetics and good lower third, over for your guys genes


----------



## Ocelot (May 20, 2021)

CursedOne said:


> I have good beard genetics and good lower third, over for your guys genes


whatever you say man


----------



## Deleted member 13970 (May 20, 2021)

Ocelot said:


> whatever you say man
> View attachment 1143076


hey not fair the lens distortion makes the follicles look smaller


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (May 20, 2021)

Ocelot said:


> whatever you say man
> View attachment 1143076


"good lower third"


----------



## CursedOne (May 20, 2021)

Ocelot said:


> whatever you say man
> View attachment 1143076


In this photo I was like almost 100kg and I shaved. Whats your point again?


----------

